# Beste Sound Api



## Guasto (25. Mrz 2011)

Hallo leute, ich bin gerade mit einem 2D-Spiel beschäftigt.
Läuft schon recht gut, das einzige was noch nicht funktioniert sind die Soundeinstellungen.
Ich spiele mit dem JLayer (MP3 library for the Java Platform) mp3 Dateien ab, klappt alles wunderbar.
Das Problem ist die Lautstärke.
Ich möchte in einem Optionsmenü die Möglichkeit bieten, die Lautstärke zu verstellen.
Und da FINDE ich einfach nichts...
ich war sogar schon so verzweifelt, dass ich angefangen habe, nach Möglichkeiten zu suchen die SYSTEMLAUTSTÄRKE unter Windows zu ändern (Fun-Soft - Programmierforum).
Hat bis jetzt noch NICHT funktioniert und ist ja eig. auch ziemlich unelegant...
Habe auf der Suche auch schon etwas von einem FloatControl (Lautstärke in JavaSound @ tutorials.de: Tutorials, Forum & Hilfe) gelesen, aber der baut ja (soweit ich es verstanden habe) auf der Standardbibliothek auf, mit der ich keine mp3's abspielen kann.
Das wiederum ist mir schon recht wichtig, weil die so viel kleiner sind als Wav-Dateien.
Wenn das jetzt irgendwer verstanden hat: kennt ihr eine Sound library, die mp3's abspielen SOWIE die lautstärke regeln kann?
Danke^^


----------



## Ein Keks (25. Mrz 2011)

Versuchs ma damit: mp3 spi. Das ist vom Prinzip her JLayer nur in die standart java sound api eingebunden. Dann per FloatControl.MASTER_GAIN die lautstärke verändern (FloatControl.VOLUME scheint nicht immer zu funktionieren).


```
FloatControl ctrl = (FloatControl)clip.getControl(Type.MASTER_GAIN); //Clip oder DataLine
float range = ctrl.getMaximum() - ctrl.getMinimum();
ctrl.setValue(volume * range + ctrl.getMinimum());
```

mfg


----------



## Guasto (25. Mrz 2011)

okay... lib eingebunden, aber da scheint was mit dem clip und den Imports nicht zu klappen.
Welche imports brauche ich für den Codeausschnitt?


----------

